# RecipeDB - Earwig ale (ck APA)



## 2much2spend (28/12/11)

Earwig ale (ck APA)  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes mash at 65c for 1hr, fly sparge. the grain was all bresspale alevictory extra special.yeast was a 2ltr starter.half a tablet of Irish moss   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.4 kg BB Pale Malt    0.3 kg JWM Roasted Malt    0.3 kg Weyermann Caraamber       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    30 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 20mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    20 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II       Misc     1 g Irish Moss         30L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.047 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 44.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.54%   Colour 47 EBC   Batch Size 30L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## [email protected] (28/12/11)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Earwig ale (ck APA)
> 
> my first head scratcher. looking for advice guys



You should post in the what are you brewing thread then, recipe database should be for tried and true recipes!


----------



## 2much2spend (28/12/11)

Beer4U said:


> You should post in the what are you brewing thread then, recipe database should be for tried and true recipes!


 

fair enough, just sharing what i can. i will be brewing this again for sure


----------

